#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Treinamentos e a Prova de Certificação!

## brunorns

Galera,

gostaria de informações sobre treinamentos do mikrotik.. sei que vai ter um este mês em são paulo.. mais dizem que o instrutor "MAIA" não é muito bom.

alguem sabe algum lugar bom pra fazer um treinamento
e uma possivel prova para a certificação

aonde posso encontrar isso?

obrigado

----------


## byosni

www.mikrotikbrasil.com.br

----------


## Raniel

Também gostaria de obter certificação mikrotik, já que nem curso eu tenho, fica difícil obter.  :Dontknow:

----------


## alcimarbezerra

> Galera,
> 
> gostaria de informações sobre treinamentos do mikrotik.. sei que vai ter um este mês em são paulo.. mais dizem que o instrutor "MAIA" não é muito bom.
> 
> alguem sabe algum lugar bom pra fazer um treinamento
> e uma possivel prova para a certificação
> 
> aonde posso encontrar isso?
> 
> obrigado


Fiz o curso com Maia e sua Equipe (Sergio e Edson) particularmente foi muito profeitoso, nunca fiz curso com nenhum outro mas amigos meus fizeram e pelo que vi o curso da Mikrotik Brasil deu de 10 a 0, e esse ano estarei fazendo curso com eles novamente e tentar certificação.

----------


## brunorns

Então, vai ter o curso da MK Brasil dia 20 agora em são paulo, estou querendo fazer.. mais eu queria mais informações sobre os instrutores e etc...


Obrigado

----------


## alcimarbezerra

> Então, vai ter o curso da MK Brasil dia 20 agora em são paulo, estou querendo fazer.. mais eu queria mais informações sobre os instrutores e etc...
> 
> 
> Obrigado


Você pode ta pegando informação com um dos instrutores aqui mesmo no forum Under-Linux.org - Ver Perfil: sergio

 :Tee:

----------


## minelli

Minha nota é 10. Muito proveitoso o curso boas explicações, dúvidas. O pessoal é muito gente boa, dou nota 10 mesmo.

----------

